# My new BABIES!!!!! (DIAL-UP WARNING)!!!!!



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I just got a new shipment in from a friend in WV. I got 12 White Procambarus alleni, 6 Cherax sp. "Hoa Creek", & 6 Cambarellus shufeldtii "Blue Gene"

Baby Cherax "Hoa Creek"

















































Baby White Procambarus alleni


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh My God!those are amazing and so cute..I really like the crayfish..after doing some research on your site..I have fell inlove with them..I just cant wait to do a tank or 3 with crayfish..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

My gosh they look great!!!!


----------

